# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Silicone Vs Concrete toilet pan seating and S Trap to Clay Pipe Sealing

## SimonPreston

Two toilet questions if I could
1. Silcone seems to have replaced mortar toilet pan seating.  However in my case I think I am going to stick with mortar as there is a very uneven floor in this outside toilet and to get a level pan, one side needs to be 30mm off the floor - surely too much for a stable silicone seated pan. 
So I am going to seat the new toilet with mortar.  My question is then about the order for seating and then drilling the holes. 
a) 60mm of mortar, set pan onto this, stabilise with wedges and wipe excess mortar away. 
b) use fixing screws.  However the toilet instructions state not to drill through the toilet holes themselves as you risk cracking the pan.  So how to do this? 
2. Removing the old toilet revealed that the S-trap was sealed into the clay waste pipe with what I believe was pitch - black, tar smelling stuff that was solid but could be cold chiseled and pried out, without breaking the porcelain of the old toilet or the clay waste pipe:   
And now the new toilet is going in: 
This is new toilet with the S-Trap fitting into the clay waste pipe.  My plan is to do some initial sealing of the S-Trap, lining up with the clay pipe using silicone.  Then re-create a seal with a soft mortar mix - say 1 part cement, 4 parts sand (so replacing is easy again if needed).  Sound reasonable?

----------


## plum

Okay, a Deks rubber pan adaptor type 7 for the outlet. A bed of sand and cement, [ no lime ] to raise the pan, this will hold the pan, screws, push into the wet sand and cement, decoration only. It would be a better look if you tiled first. 
Keep your silicone for things that need siliconing.

----------


## SimonPreston

Great, solid advice Plum.  I took myself to bunnings and picked up a Deks 7
I am not tiling as this is an outside spare toilet, the floor will be painted.

----------


## SimonPreston

Just an update that everything went smoothly.  I used the Dek 7 rubber boot to seal the S trap to the clay soil pipe.  I used a cement mortar to fix the toilet pan with wooden wedges to hold it in place and the fixing screws just sitting in the curing mortar. 
Thanks very much Plum   
The toilet is now rock solid and has been getting plenty of use while the actual bathroom in the house is being renovated (by a real builder and plumber).  In the end the most frustrating bit was actually getting the in flow pipe to stop dripping.  The set up was so old the tap had jute/hemp washers around the tap stem and I just could not get it to seal, probably after it had been dry for so long.  There were several trips to bunnings until I could get a new tap that would mate with the old copper pipe and the flexible pipe to the cistern inlet and not leak but am all sorted now.

----------

